#   6%  2014

## bc-klerk77

2014 ?    ,    200000   , 400000     800000   .
        (6%).

----------


## zak1c

6 %

----------


## bc-klerk77

.         (6%)?
 ?

----------


## .

> ,    200000


      17328,48 . (5554 .  26%  12 .). 
   3399,05  (5554 .  5.1%  12 .); 



> , 400000


      ,  17328,48 + 4000



> 800000   .


      ,  17328,48 + 8000

      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## bc-klerk77

> 17328,48 . (5554 .  26%  12 .). 
>    3399,05  (5554 .  5.1%  12 .); 
>       ,  17328,48 + 4000
>       ,  17328,48 + 8000
> 
>       ?


?       .   ,    800000 .    17328, 48 + (800000-300000)*1%.. 17328,48 + 5000 . (  8000 )

----------


## .

,  ,  . 300     
 :Smilie:

----------


## Sorbus

.
 :Embarrassment: ,        2013 .    6%  .
 2013           35665 . ( ).
       2014        17328,48 .  :Hmm:       17328,48 +((-300000)*1%)?  :Scratch One S Head: 
 .

----------


## .

> 2014        17328,48


      ,     .

----------


## Sorbus

> ,     .


,   2014     900000 .,      23328,48 . (17328,48+6000)         .    ?

----------


## .



----------


## bc-klerk77

> ,  ,  . 300


 .        .      - ,     :Smilie:  ,       ,

----------

.

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## 0803

, ,    2014   , ?!    ?!   ...

----------


## Storn



----------


## 0803

..   ,      0  300,   20727,53? ?  "0"   ,     ,    ,        138627,84. ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## 0803

!     ?   2013 -     147000*1(3).   ?

----------


## .

*0803*,   ,     300 ?    .
   ,     300 .
  /2014

----------


## 0803

,         ,   300,   ?

----------


## .



----------

,   ,    13    2014 .      ...     ?             14  ?       :Frown:               2014 ?

----------


## .

> ...     ?


1/300      
   ,

----------


## 2013

!
 :
      (+),     ,       6% (    2013 . 250.000,00 ),  ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,         6%.
     -         6246+1873,8         .
      300 000?
  3332,40 + 999,72  ,    300 000        30 ?
,  ?

----------


## .

,   .      ,   ,   1  2014      1   .
        300 ,       1     1%      .

----------

,   ,   . :

"    1%   ,  300 000 .,      ,  (6%  15%)  1  2015 .         1  2015 .      1%     2014 ,                .
        .
     ,         1%     2014  (    ),     .     .      1% .   2014 ,           ()."

----------


## .

**,      .       ,  ,        . 
    .   .        :Frown:

----------

...   "  !    ,     !"  :Smilie: 
    .    17328.48  (4332,12*4 )         ,     300 ..   15  2015.          ?
    !

----------

**,    2014      2014 , ..  31.12.2014,    15.01.2015

----------


## .

> 300 ..   15  2015.          ?


   .      1   2015 ,         1  2015 .       ,    .




> .    17328.48  (4332,12*4 )


 .         1  2014             ,    .
,  ,    6%?

----------

> .      1   2015 ,         1  2015 .       ,    .
> 
>  .         1  2014             ,    .
> ,  ,    6%?


,    6%.
       1%  300..,                 1%.
  31     ?   ?

----------

,     .     2015    2015.

----------

,        .   .((
       .

----------


## Storn

>

----------


## SoundMan

> 3332,40 + 999,72


    ?        2014  .

----------


## neva7898

()

----------

*neva7898*, 

 4332.12   ( )   849,76  

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2014

----------


## neva7898

,

----------


## Vendor

!
,           ...

    210 000 ...
(1966    )   6%    "",   

    1 
http://www.klerk.ru/tools/ep/

 	4332.12 .
 ..  1%  ,  300 . . 	0 .
	849.76 .
 . 	849.76 .
 . 	0 .
	5181.88 .

  2 ,   ...
    1%  ,  300 . .?
2100004=840000-300000=540 000
540 000   4()     1   1%   , . 1350   4332...

   ,      ....,  4 ?

----------


## .

> 2 ,   .


  .      1   30     420000    -    ,   .
   ? ,        ,        .         300 . -   .

----------


## Eros

,     ()    2013            2014 ( 6%,  ),           2014 ?      ,   ,    2013?   2013   .

----------


## .

> 2014 ?

----------


## SoundMan

*Eros*,  2013    .   2014.

----------


## Eros

(, ,  : nalog.ru) 
 346,21  3.1. ,      ,    (   ), **   () ,  : ,   ....
   .   ()   .        ?

----------


## Vendor

> .      1   30     420000    -    ,   .
>    ? ,        ,        .         300 . -   .


             ...
   .
    ,     ..

----------


## Storn



----------


## .

> ,     ..


   .     ,      .




> 346,21  3.1. ,      ,    (   ),    () ,


   ?      ?      



> 1)      ,            ,   ,           ,  (   ) *   ()*      ;

----------


## Eros

, ..    ,     **  ** ,    ,   300+       1%    300  31   ,  (  )            6%.    20     .         .

----------


## .

> 300+       1%    300  31   ,


      1           .      ,     (  2010)    2015 ,          2015

----------


## Vendor

(      300 . ...)

1    210.

 	4332.
 ..  1%  ,  300 . . 	0 .
 	850 .

	5182 .

2   210

  4332 . +1200=5532
 ..  1%  ,  300 . . (420-300=120 )	1200 .
 	850 .

	 6382 .

3   210
 	4332 . +2100=6432 
 ..  1%  ,  300 . . (630-300-120=210)	2100 .  
 	850 .

	 7282 .

4   210
 	4332 +2100=6432 
 ..  1%  ,  300 . . (840-630=2100)	2100 . 
 	850 .

7282 .



1200+2100+2100=5400 (840-300=540) 1% 5400

      ()     (, , ),  ..     = 20728  

 4332 4=17328 
 ..  1%  ,  300 .  (840-300=540) 5400  


20728+5400=26128       


   6%  210 . 12600  
 50400 
   50400 - 26128=24272

1 
  12600
  12600-5182=7418  

2 

12600-6382=6218      
3 
12600

12600-7282=5318 .  

4 

12600-7282=5318 .

 7418+6216+5318+5318=24272 + 26128=50400

----------


## .

,   ,  2,3  4 .     ?

----------


## Eros

> 1           .      ,     (  2010)    2015 ,          2015


     (    )        .     (31),                 6%  ,     .      .
.s.          - .     : "       31   () ".    ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

> (31),                 6%  ,     .


          31 . ,     .         .

----------


## alex-msk

> (    )        .     (31),                 6%  ,     .      .
> .s.          - .     : "       31   () ".    ,   ,   ?


  .               .  ,    ,   -        .       .     ,      ,        (    -      ,    ).

----------


## alex-msk

> ,   . *     ,   ,   1  2014      1   .*
>         300 ,       1     1%      .


  ?  ,              ?     ?     1/4   (    1 )   ?

----------


## .

> ?


  2013       .

----------


## alex-msk

> 2013       .


!

----------


## zak1c

> 2013       .


 ?

----------

,     15,  1%         ,  15   (.   )       (  )?

----------


## Storn



----------


## zak1c

>

----------

2014      (,   ,  31 ) 20727,53 .  (17328,48 .          ,  - 3399,05 .  : 20727,53 ..    300 000 (   ),      1%(  1 )   (   - 300 000 ),       8 ( ).

----------


## .

> ,   ,  31


   ,   .

----------


## Trod

?    6%    ,     1967    :Smilie: 
      2014   300.000 ,   1  20*14*     1%  ? 
      /  400.000 ,   1  2014  4000  %? (  ,   -   )           1%?
        35000 . (  )


PS   -  -     ?      ,      7%  1      ,    ,    .
   ....  .

----------


## .

> 1  2014     1%  ?


.     2014    1%    1  2015 .   2013     ,   2914     .




> PS   -  -     ?


   .  ,      2014 .  ,       ,   8 .

----------


## Trod

*.*, 
   !
    -   300.000,    2014  1% (       ) 
PS ,     3 .     :Embarrassment:

----------


## olvladkob

.,  ,   52      ( )      ?

----------


## .

*olvladkob*,  ,    .        .
   .    2,3  4 ,     .  1 , 9

----------


## Vendor

> *olvladkob*,  ,    .        .
>    .    2,3  4 ,     .  1 , 9


    ...

_ 

            ,   :           ,       50%.

      ,       ,      ._

----------


## SoundMan

> ,       ,      .


 , ,  ,       1       9    .   ?

----------

!
   -    2013   6%  ,      2014.    (1%  300      2014 ),   -      20727.53 . (  0),          -   26659.20,   7997.76   3399.05   - 38056,01 .         ?
 !

----------


## .

*Vendor*,    




> 2,3  4 ,     . * 1 , 9  *


    2,3  4 ,

----------


## alex-msk

> !
>    -    2013   6%  ,      2014.    (1%  300      2014 ),   -      20727.53 . (  0),          -   26659.20,   7997.76   3399.05   - 38056,01 .         ?
>  !


  :
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...%98%D0%9F/2014

----------


## .

** ,    .               ,   .

----------

> ** ,    .               ,   .


!    ,    ..         :Smilie:

----------


## Vendor

> *Vendor*,    
> 
> 
>     2,3  4 ,


 ,                 ...

----------


## IPtranslator

> , ,  ,       1       9    .   ?


.

----------


## SoundMan

*IPtranslator*,     :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,                 ...


   -?     .     . ,         .

----------


## Vendor

> -?     .     . ,         .


!
  ,   ,       ,        ,

----------


## .

,  4    ,

----------


## I.

> *olvladkob*,  ,    .        .
>    .    2,3  4 ,     .  1 , 9


.,   !
, ,  ,    (+    ) -    ...
, 
 6% - 
  1- . - 45 191,85 ( 6% - 2712.)
   - 178596,18 (  ,   1-  (45 191,85)+ 2- .(133404,33)) - ..    
  6%      10716 .
   - ..       2712 .-    ?        8004 .?      (10716) ,       ??
 !

----------


## Storn

> - ..       2712 .-    ?       8004 .?

----------


## pikovaia_dama

3399,05

----------


## SoundMan

> 3399,05


  .

----------


## Storn

> .


  ?

----------


## SoundMan

> ?


  ,       #84.         2 .        2 .

----------


## alex-msk

> ,    (+    )


    -   (  1/4   )    .    6%     -   .

----------


## ZHANNET

,       ,        (6%),   ,  -  .
  ( )  1  2014- 1800 *75 . * . .*3 .=    650000 .- 1  2014,      ?!     !
      1  1/4 ,     50%   6%  .
        ,     31  2014. 
      ,       6%  ?.
 ,      1  2014  4  2014   (650000*4 )-300000)*1%=(2600000-300000)*1%=23000 ., .    17328,48 -  , -,  1967 ,   23000 ,  17328,48 +23000 .=40328,48 . 
   40328,48 .   4        ,     50 %,      .
    ? 
        ( ),      ,       ?
    ,    ,      ?           3 . .
   2015   3000000*1%=30000 .,       6%  2014,    2015!
          ,       ?          ,    1%       ? 
     3 /4 =750000 .*1%=7500 .-           40328,48/4 ,     1  2014  7500 +40328,48/4=7500+10082,12=17582,12 .
  -       ,      ? , , !!! :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## .

> 1  1/4 ,     50%   6%  .


         .    .          
          1 ?    ,   29-30  - .
   ,         ?              ?

----------


## ZHANNET

, ,   . ,       1  2014- 650000 .+750000 . (    ),  1400000-   -300000 .=1100000*1%=11000 .
   17328,48 .,       300000 .+11000 .=28328,48 . ,       6%    ,      ?    ?     750000()-300000=450000*1%=4500 +17328,48 .=21828,48 .
     ,  , 650000*1%=6500 ,          ?
     6500 .-     750000 *1%=7500 .  6500+7500=14000 .
           21828,48 +(7500*3 -)+(6500*4 -)=70328,48,     : 4500+17328,48+7500*3=44328,48            6%.,    26000         .
     - ?             . :Hmm:

----------


## .

> 6%    ,



              (, ,    50%   ),         .   -     .  , ,       50%  . .

----------


## ZHANNET

, ,    .
   6%  -           2013       .  ,       2014 ?

----------


## .

.        ,       ,  .   ,

----------


## ZHANNET

.,   ,      2013 
    03.04.2013 N 03-11-11/130
       ,           ,      ,     ,  ,       ,        .
:    :   .  ,     ,              ()  ,    ,      50%.      ,      ,    ,   ,   ,     ,    ?
:


 3  2013 . N 03-11-11/130
   -              .
  . 2 . 346.32     ( - )      ,  ,                ,   ,   :
1)      ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )               ;
2)              (        )     ,              29.12.2006 N 255- "            ",  ,    ,    ,  ,       ,     ,             (        )    ,              29.12.2006 N 255-;
3)  ()     ,    ,  ,       ,     ,         (        )    ,              29.12.2006 N 255-.   ()       ,                      (        )     ,              29.12.2006 N 255-.
   ()         ,    ,       ,      ,     .                    50  (. 2.1 . 346.32 ).
  . 7 . 346.26  ,     ,       ,    ,     ,        ,       ,   ,            .    ,         ,       ,     .
 . 4 . 346.12   ,     . 26.3               ,             .             .
   . 3.1 . 346.21               ,             ,    (   )                  .            (   )      .
 ,            ,        ,  -  ,      ,       ().   ,       ,       ,        ,      (   )      .


 - 
..

----------

.     .   (   )  .   300 ..      2014 .-17378.           ?     .    .

----------

** ,    -

----------


## .

*ZHANNET*,    .

----------



----------

> ,     .


   ".
  ,        2013 .    6%  .
 2013           35665 . ( ).
       2014       17328,48 .       17328,48 +((-300000)*1%)? 
 ."
           - 17328,48.   -3399,05   ???

   " ,    2014        ()" - .     ?

----------

**, 





> " ,    2014        ()" - .     ?

----------

> *      ,       ,      .*[/I]


  ,        .
  , 6%  .  .    2014      .        ,  ,            ?!           300 000 .,   ,      ,       2014   !  ,     20 727,53 . (17 328,48 .  .  + 3 399,05 .  )        1,2,3  4  2014 .,     ?

----------


## .

**,      .       1 , 9   ,     1  2014 ,         ,   1  2014 .   ,          2014

----------

**,     .     1    .

       300 ..,  6%    18 ..      .

----------


## ZHANNET

,  .  ,    ,   #100,           ,  -,     6% -        - ,                 100 % ?    50%.    ,         ,    , ,     .  .           ,      2013       (   ).
        2014 ,           ,     ,   ,       !?
 -,  ,      2014   ,  31  2015,   1%  ,         2014 .       1  2015  ,    ,    2014      - ? ,   ,         -   !

----------

.  .     6%  .       ( ).  6% ( )  .    ?

----------

, ,

----------

?      6%,         .     ?

----------


## zak1c

> ?


       --

----------

., ,   , !  :Smilie: 



> **, 
>        300 ..,  6%    18 ..


 ,          ?   ?    +?

----------


## .



----------


## ulka

, ,       (6%)   .  ( )
 . 346.21  :
 ,               ,    (   )                *  .*

----------


## Irina Kozlova

!      ,      " ".     ,             ,     2014  -     1%      300.000.. 
   ?
!

----------


## .

-     212-,  ,      .         .

----------


## Irina Kozlova

:Smilie:  :Redface:   !!!   ..

----------


## ulka

!

----------

.      :    /  ,    ,            , ..   400 000 .,  390 000 .    10 000 .      (   ). 
       ,      ,   , .. ,      :  + (400 000 - 300 000)*1% = 20 727,53+1000 ?????      10 000 ,     ?  .  .

----------

10

----------

> 10


    ,      4    2      !       !   !

----------


## .

**,    ?        .         ,   ,     .       .
    .

----------

,     ,       ?       18000,   ?      ,          .

----------

> **,    ?        .         ,   ,     .       .
>     .


, !     -    :           -         ,        ???    ))

----------


## .

> ?


     ?    .  ,  ,      .     .

----------


## .

> -         ,        ??


 .      .

----------

. , ,       ,       . . ,      30.04,    25.04.     2014.   25.04 ?          ,     6%  .   ?            ?
   )

----------


## .

> 25.04.


          25 ?    2013 ,     30 .   25      1  2014 
 

     .  2013

----------

.,     .
,
   30.04,   2013.   25.04.
.  1. 2014.   25.04.
  )
  )
      1152017  .
 . 010 ,   2014 .  .    ?    ?
     ,     . . 090  270. 
 . 001 = "2": . 210  1 / 100 -   2  ?
* *

----------


## Storn

> 2013.   25.04.


 30.04




> ,     .


  6%

----------


## 2

2 .280  "        
 ,     
      , 
 ,     
     ,    

   ,  (     50%) 
    .001="1"
     (6%)   ,       2013.     ?         2013. ,  ...?     .. " (     50%)"  ??

----------


## .



----------

!      6%.       .  ,       .               ,        ?    ,      25000*6%=1440      4332,12=0,00      ..    ?

----------


## .

> ,


     2 ,   1 . ,        1 




> ..    ?

----------

,   , ,     !
  ...    !

  ,     250..
   (17  )     .
      ,  ?

        6%?
!

----------


## .

-   1 ,    ?

----------

> ,   , ,     !
>   ...    !
> 
>   ,     250..
>    (17  )     .
>       ,  ?
> 
>         6%?
> !


 -   ,   ,   ?  ,    ?

, !!!

----------


## .

/2014

----------

> -   1 ,    ?


  ,

----------


## .

1       ,    1 ,     2 
 ,        6%,

----------

> 1       ,    1 ,     2 
>  ,        6%,


  , !   ,        (17  ) ,         300,     ?

----------


## .

300     1

----------


## 68

.     6% .   13     14 .           ?          .        13  ?
         ?
    14     ?  ?

----------


## .

.      2  2014 ,        . 




> ?


  , . ,

----------


## Malipus

.   6%  . , .      . 
1.      ?
2.     .        .     31.12.2014. ?
3.      -  ?        .

----------


## Storn

1.    - 
2.   
3.

----------


## boris7777

.   . 
    ,      .
 .  - 6%.          .        ()               .
             .     .  .

----------


## SoundMan

*boris7777*,      .    .
  6%         .            .

----------


## boris7777

SoundMan   .    -        ?
       -   .      .

----------


## boris7777

SoundMan   .    -        ?
       -   .      .

----------


## SoundMan

> -        ?






> -   .      .


   .

----------


## boris7777

SoundMan.    -      2012.   ""       " "        ?

----------


## SoundMan

*boris7777*,    :
_3.3.     :
1)  .
         " "  "0--".       , ,          (, "1--", "2--"  ..)._

----------


## boris7777

SoundMan.       -     6      17 982  36 ,              ?

----------


## SoundMan

*boris7777*,    ,    .

----------


## Storn

*boris7777*,  -         :Big Grin:

----------

!  ,  (,6%,  )  2013 : 
1 .    123500*6%=7410 .,       8916 .,  7410-8916=-1506 .
2 .    (123500+195000)*6%-7410=11700 .,       8916 .,  11700-8916=2784 .  .
3 .    (123500+195000+188600)*6%-7410-11700=11316 .,       8916 , 11316-8916=2400 .  .
4 .    (123500+195000+188600+326500)*6%-7410-11700-11316=19590,       8916 ., 19590-8916= 10674 .  .
   2014 .  , 28.04.2014 .     (,     23.04.2014 .      
14 557, 44 .  2013 ,  1507,52 .)      -    .          1 . (7410 ),     ,           ,              .   ,  -   ! 
      .    ,    ,        ,      .

----------


## SoundMan

**,             8916?     ,    .         . ,      2    : (123500+195000)*6%-8916-8916=1278
,    ,     .

----------

> **,             8916?     ,    .         . ,      2    : (123500+195000)*6%-8916-8916=1278
> ,    ,     .


      ...   .   8916 .    7410 .
  : (123500+195000)=318500 . *6%=19110 .- 7410 .=11700 . (   2 .)  11700 .    .. , .. 11700-8916 . = 2784 .    .

----------

:
030 - 7410 .
040 - 19110 .
050 - 30426 .
070 -  16075 .
210 - 833600 .
240 - 833600 .
260 - 50016 .
280 - 35665 .
      .

----------


## .

> ...


     2   ,    .     ,      .
    .  ,     030-050   .       ,       .   ,   ? 
       ,

----------

1 .    0 .,                                    . 8916 .  22.03.2013
.  2784 .  24.07.2013,  . 8916 .  27.06.2013
9 .  2400 .  21.10.2013,  . 8916 .  17.09.2013 
      10674 .  20.01.2014, . 8916 .  26.12.2013

----------


## .

030 - 
040 - 1278
050 - 3678
060 - 10673

260 - 50016
280 - 35665

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

,    ?

----------


## .



----------

,       ?

----------

!

----------


## boris7777

.      .

----------


## ZHANNET

,          ,    .           .-  ,       1800 2*50 .*3 *  =451440 - !   1  2014    =500000 ., 1  .
 6%- -      1  2014-200000 . 
          1%,        1      1%?
 1     17328,48/4 =4334,62 ., = 1  2014=3399,05/4 =849,76 .
        ,  ? 
   ,     ,      ,  -  , ..     1  2014 451440*15%=67716-.   (15000 )=52716 ,       ,     ?
  500000  ()+200000  ()=700000 ,   200000 /700000 =0,286 .
    1  2014             4334,62 *0,286=1239,70 , -,     849,76*0,286=243,03,               , ???     1 %  1  2014,   ,    1     ( -  )      ?     , ,       100%  -  50?

----------


## .

4.   1  17328,48 ,     . 
    ,   100%

----------


## ZHANNET

-    ,      ,         ?     100%,       03.04.2013 N 03-11-11/130    ,     ,    -  ,        2014 ?
    1 % ,         2014 ,    2015 ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

. , , ,     .    ,       .  -   .




> 1 % ,         2014 ,


  ,    .  -?    ?

----------


## ZHANNET

- ,    ,        ,  ,        ,     ,   ,   ,  ""

----------


## .

> - ,


  6%  .       .   ,          ,   ,      . , ,     .

----------


## ZHANNET

,     15%       ,  ?   ,  ,    50%,    ,         (       - +,        ,    ,   1 %      ,     15%   ,     ?

----------


## .

15%  ,        ,

----------

.    6%  .      5895*6%=353.70     3321.3   . 651.5,          ?  ...          50%.   .  19705*6%=1182.3  4332.12   849.77.    .     ..    . . 1536   -50% 768 .

----------


## .

> 3321.3   . 651.5,


 -?   1 ,    1     





> ...


     ,

----------

1  18.03.14,    16.06.14.         1   2 ?

----------


## .

.            .         ,

----------

> .            .         ,


             6%

----------


## .

.    ,  ,  26.2.  346.21



> ,               ,    (** )                  .

----------

> .    ,  ,  26.2.  346.21


        50% .

----------


## .

.   50%        .     .

----------

> .   50%        .     .


,     .        .

----------


## .

** ,     .  ,

----------


## j7

.  6%  , .  .      2 .  30 . 
   -    ...    -       50%,      50%  ?
     .
    2    ??

----------


## .

2 ,   1 .         ,     4

----------


## j7

*.*, .
,    ,    15,   6 %        .
..          ? (    ,     )

----------


## .



----------

, ,       -   200 000. (         )  1723,29. ( %       ).         ?

----------

,               6%!!!
    ..    ?

----------

))     ,  2,    10000 ( 300000),      600  ( 6%), : 1)             ? 2)   -              ,      ? !

----------


## Storn

1.  
2.  ,

----------

!   !

----------


## I.

!            2014. :Embarrassment: 
  6%,  .        ,   
= 657 774.  (233225.  1 . + 424549.  2.) 
  1  = 657  774 *6% = 39466. 
     1  (+)= 27320. (4832.  1 . + 22488.  2.)
      1 . = (233225.*6%= 13994.  4832. (  )=9162.
      50%, .. 39466.*50%=19733. 
        1. (9162.).    19733-9162=10571.
, ,    ,       ,      ?
!

----------


## .

,

----------


## I.

., !

----------

,   -  6%   .         ,              ? ,,   .

----------

,        ,

----------

.
  6%  .      300 000.
         20 727,53 .(17328,48    3399,05  )  4  2014        ,    1  2015    1   ,   300 000 .,  ( )          1  2015?
 . )

----------

**,

----------


## 134

,    , -    ,    1*/*     ,   ?   ,

----------


## .

*134*,          ?  ,    ?   ?

----------

.     . 
    2014 .    6%  .     .   ,       ,          .   ,  "     20 727,53 .    "        . 
         4 ,      ? 
        ? ..  2      20 727,53 .??

----------


## Storn

** ,   - http://www.klerk.ru/tools/ep/
     31 .....      2014

----------

> .     . 
>     2014 .    6%  .     .   ,       ,          .   ,  "     20 727,53 .    "        . 
>          4 ,      ? 
>         ? ..  2      20 727,53 .??


  ,       ,   http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2014

----------

! :Smilie:

----------


## 27

,     6%  .   4332,12    850 + .       700000.   : 700000 - 300000 = 400000 / 100% = 4000 -  1%,     1%.      ?    ,        :Smilie:   .

----------


## .

> 1%.


 ,    4332,12.        ,    
4332,12     ,   ?   ,    ,

----------


## 27

> ,    4332,12.        ,    
> 4332,12     ,   ?   ,    ,


 .          =)     :Smilie:

----------


## 10111

:Smilie: 
, ,    ?
, 6%,  :
- I  -  
- II  - 42 
- III  - 10 
- IV  - 375 .
 427 ,    II    .
   (427-300)/100=1,27       -  ?

----------


## .



----------


## colorprint

1%  300     -        ,          , ?

----------


## .



----------

> , ,    ?
> , 6%,  :
> - I  -  
> - II  - 42 
> - III  - 10 
> - IV  - 375 .
>  427 ,    II    .
>    (427-300)/100=1,27       -  ?


    2014   427 000   ?

----------


## .

.       :Embarrassment:

----------


## 10111

, .         .  :Frown: 
 4911 ( 427300)  + 1273 (1%) , ..      ?
    ?

----------


## .

4910

----------


## Yures

:  4910,47 -    ?

----------


## Yures

!    :

 6%  

- 1  160.000 ,      31  - 20727,53,  0 .
-   330377,58 ( ,       ) - 0  , 0  . 1%       6%      .
- 9  401577,58 ( ),
30     (401577,58-300000)*1% = 1015,78. 
 25      18210501011011000110   (401577,58*0,06) - 20727,53 - 1015,78 = 2351,34.  ?
-  496377,58 ( ,     ),
    (496377,58-300000)*1% - 1015,78 = 948,00  .         31 .   948     2014            2015 ?      1 ,      1  2015  
    30   : (496377,58*0,06) - 20727,53 - 1015,78 - 2351,34 = 5688,00 .
 ?

----------

*Yures*,

----------

